# Where to get Sake in Dublin ?



## zag (29 Nov 2005)

Does anyone know where you can get Sake (Japanese wine) in Dublin ?  I tried a few of the wine places but they don't do it.

I tried the Asian markets, and while one place had it - it was in a 1.5l bottle and given that it is normally consumed in small amounts it would take a long time to get through it.  Also, since I doubt these guys have an off-license (they didn't sell any other alcohol that I could see) it might be cooking-grade stuff which could be a bit harsh.

Any ideas appreciated.

z


----------



## extopia (29 Nov 2005)

It's normal for sake to come in large bottles as far as I know.


----------



## annR (29 Nov 2005)

That Japanese sushi restaurant Aya might have it, they had some stuff for sale at the till.  They're up one of those street near the international bar.


----------



## tallpaul (29 Nov 2005)

Nothing on their website but the Celtic Whiskey Shop on Dawson Street may be of help...

Edit: I notice that Oddbins have it on their site


----------



## MonsieurBond (29 Nov 2005)

tallpaul said:
			
		

> Nothing on their website but the Celtic Whiskey Shop on Dawson Street may be of help...
> 
> Edit: I notice that Oddbins have it on their site


Superquinn used to do this - you might have to ask for Rice Wine. However, a search on [broken link removed] did not find any.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (30 Nov 2005)

You could ask at the UKIYO Bar on Exchequer Street. They might do a take out service. Phone 6334071.


----------



## Funkypig (23 Mar 2007)

Shu in Kilcullen do an excellent range of premium and super premium sakes in various size bottles john wilson the wine expert reviewed some of them in the tribune mag, they were at the taste of dublin last year I hope that they're there again this june. Their number is 045 480759


----------



## Niallman (23 Mar 2007)

Superquinn in Lucan definitely have it.


----------



## DirtyH2O (25 Mar 2007)

Asian store near Market Bar, Aya or that place in Castleknock.
www.mountfuji.co.uk
www.tazakifoods.com

If you learn your brands
www.sake-world.com
it will make it a lot easier. Unfiltered gets my vote <hiccup>


----------



## Mamo (14 Feb 2008)

tallpaul said:


> Nothing on their website but the Celtic Whiskey Shop on Dawson Street may be of help...
> 
> Edit: I notice that Oddbins have it on their site


 
Oddbins in England stock it, but not in Ireland.

O'Brien's, Tesco and Superquinn (Blackrock) also do not have it.


----------



## tallpaul (14 Feb 2008)

Mamo said:


> Oddbins in England stock it, but not in Ireland.
> 
> O'Brien's, Tesco and Superquinn (Blackrock) also do not have it.


 
They may have back in 2005 when this thread was active!!!


----------



## zag (14 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the updates.  I have got it a few times in the asian shop behind/beside the Georges Street Arcade.  Hasn't done me any harm so far, at least not that I've noticed.

z


----------



## stir crazy (14 Feb 2008)

Theres a store on Fade Street , Dublin off Grafton Street which sells everything thats Japanese . It might be  a good idea to look there.


----------

